

Google Science Fair 2015 - blisterpeanuts
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2015/02/google-science-fair-2015-what-will-you.html

======
blisterpeanuts
This is Google at its finest. This caught my eye because my 10-year-old is
doing her third elementary school science fair next month. It's an amazing
experience, watching all these children getting so excited about science.

